# New baby!!!



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Loved reading this  Cant wait for pics


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

What a great story! You were meant to be together. And I do think a small dog is so much easier than a big one. I always tell my husband(who only wants big dogs) a small dog loves you just as much as a big one!!!!!


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Oh, how wonderful! I can attest to the joy of having a golden and a smaller dog. The personalities are so different, there's less of a competition. They just don't want the same things. Good luck with the process, and I can't wait for pics!


----------



## Selena (Dec 26, 2006)

I loved your story.  I have a small dog along with my Golden's. Its great!! They are so different. He and Wally are the best of friends. Good luck to you and your new family member. I am sure you will me happy. I hope to see pictures soon.....


----------



## Wrigley's Mom (Nov 6, 2006)

That's a great story--congrats on your new baby. I have a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel and she acts just like you described with Wrigley. She's always jumping up trying to lick his mouth and when she was smaller she would stick her whole head in his mouth when he yawned. I think most GR's get along well with smaller dogs. It's been a great experience for us!

Have fun and post pictures soon!


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

Loved that story, sounds like a perfect match. The little guy sounds so loveable and sweet. Can't wait for the pics ...congrats!


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

How wonderful for you! Can't wait to see the pictures


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

We need updates.......... Please


----------



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

I've had Madison for 4 days now. She has been a real sweetie with me, my son and my cats. And is pretty much housetrained, which is a bonus I didn't think I'd get. But we're having a really hard time with her and Marley. I took Marley up to the shelter because I know how chihuahua's can be with other dogs and she was fine. I was really excited about how well things were going. But since she's gotten home, it's been terrible between the two of them. If he comes near me while she's near me she attacks him. She'll chase him, jumping and biting him. Yesterday night, she drew blood. He looked at me and whined and then went and laid down by himself. Of course, I was crying like a 2 year old at that point. This morning, things seemed a little better then she went after him again, when she was in my lap. She snagged my face. She didn't mean to get me, but I worried about what would happen if my son was holding her the next time she did it. I talked with my trainer (Marley's) about it and she said some dogs are just happier as only dogs. 

I have to stress that she really is a sweet girl most of the time, but I feel AWFUL about what this is doing to Marley. He's like a different dog, he's so subdued. She's a chi mix so she's about 12 pounds to his 50, but he's very much a submissive, sweet natured type dog. She came from a shelter, so of course I'm not taking her back there. I feel like a failure. Of all the dogs I've fostered, lived with and been around I've never encountered a problem that couldn't be handled. The trainer suggested that I contact Chi rescue. I don't know if that's the right or wrong thing to do. What do you guys think?


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I think contracting a breed rescue would be a great idea--some dogs are just happier as only dogs. Plus coming from the shelter--most dogs have some issues to work out. I am sure she has attached herself to you as her savior--plus some dogs just never got a chance to develop 'dog' social skills.

You are right to be concerned about your child accidentally getting in the middle of all that --


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear that. I really do hope things can get better.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

You did a great thing for Madison by springing her out of that shelter. And you are not a failure. Sometimes, the dynamics between dogs just don't work out. There are probably some things you could do to try and address the situation, but it seems to me like regardless of what you do, Marley will probably end up being subdued, which is just not fair to Marley.

I'd contact a rescue and describe the situation. It does appear that Madison would be happier as an only dog. Of course, the person who adopts her should understand her guarding issue. It can and should be addressed.

Good luck, and please keep us posted. Remember, you've saved Madison's life.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Aww, I'm so sorry to hear that! You were so excited in your first post. I don't have any real advice, but hope things work out.


----------



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

I decided finally to email the chihuahua rescue. It's a sad decision, and a hard one, but ultimately I think it's better for Marley. I did a mini temperment test at the shelter and she's such a good girl in most respects, just not with Marley. She made him bleed again and he seems worried to approach me now, always checking to see if she's in my lap first. If he plays, she growls and goes and takes the toy from him. Once the toy is safely out of his mouth she goes and lays back in my lap or in her bed. She also attacks him if he is getting affection from me or anyone else in the family. She doesn't do this to the cats when they get affection. Everyone I've talked to, both dog professionals and otherwise has suggested that for Marley's happiness and her happiness as well I try to get her placed as an only dog. I feel weird, having fostered and worked for rescues, actually contacting a rescue to take my own dog. I hope they don't give me a hard time, because I feel terrible as it is. I'll let you all know what happens.


----------



## lorrie29 (Mar 27, 2006)

Sorry to hear its not working out so well....it took time for my little adoptee to get used to Riley.


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm sorry things are turning out this way, but for Marleys sake, it sounds like it's the right decision as hard as that is. I feel bad for you, I'm sorry.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

please don't give up...this little chi has gone from a cage in a shelter to a warm, loving household. She is confused. Don't lether get away with attacking Marley. Google NILIF if you don't know what it is and start it with her, because it sounds like she may have a dominant aggressive attitude. I would let her settle in some more. Take them on walks together, etc. But definitely google NILIF.

Edited to say that 4 days is not nearly enough time for a dog to get used to a new home.


----------



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

I just wanted to say thanks to everyone who has been really supportive, this has been really hard. Maddie went after Marley again last week. She gave him a pretty good laceration. The vet and her trainer recommended we re-home her. I tried two trainers and also called chihuahua rescue to see what they recommended and followed their recommendations, but at the end of the day I just couldn't let Marley keep getting hurt. I kept them seperated until she found a home. 

I got really, really lucky because a friend of my sisters happened to be looking for a dog. Her aunt has a chihuahua and owns a dog costume shop. Maddie has so much less of a problem with smaller dogs, and in this case the new mom is single without kids or other pets so there isn't anyone for her to "compete" with. I had a good tear fest, but I know it's much better for her, and for Marley. Maddie gets to go to the shop during the day when her owner is at work with her aunt and is the little shop "ambassador."  I thought I'd link up her dogster page so you all can see how adorable she is.. 

Dog profile for Madisson Avenue, a female Chihuahua/Jack Russell Terrier

I will miss her like crazy, but I'll get to dogsit her occassionally, and I know she's happy and loved. Again, thanks to everyone who was really nice during this; it was really hard as someone who has been in rescue for 6 years to actually give up a dog of my own and I really appreciate the kind words.


----------

